# Biggest Ladyfish?



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, this may seem like a silly question, but what's the biggest ladyfish you've ever caught? I caught one off the beach on Tybee a couple of days ago that was the biggest I've ever seen. It was at least 30 inches long and, though I didn't have a scale, probably weighed somewhere in the 5 lb range. I hooked it on live mud minnows, and it took off like a rocket, jumping 6-7 feet in the air at times. At first I thought it might be a juvie tarpon. I have some pics on my girlfriend's camera that I can show as soon as I can get ahold of them. 

I fish inshore a lot and usually hook them while trout fishing, but none nearly this big.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

My biggest was maybe around 20-22", don't think I have ever seen one as big as 30". Man, must have been a fun fight.


----------

